# Employing childcarer in own home - costs gross/net?



## maria72 (20 Nov 2012)

I want to take on a part-time nanny to look after my one-year old in my own home, and to do some light housework in the mornings. I understand that the going rate seems to be about 10EUR per hour.

However, from what I understand that is the net salary. I need to work out the gross salary and am confused as to how much it will cost me gross.

I understand I will have to pay employer's PRSI at 10.75% of her gross salary.
However, how much tax will I also have to cover for her? 

Thank you for your help.


----------



## WizardDr (20 Nov 2012)

@maria72

- give us the number of hours per week;
- the number of weeks
- the amount you want to pay her
- is this her sole employment 
- has the carer a PPS number (if she hasn't she will be gone as soon as you mention it)


----------



## maria72 (20 Nov 2012)

To answer your questions:

- give us the number of hours per week;
15-25 hours per week

- the number of weeks
Every week so a part-time position

- the amount you want to pay her
10 EUR net per hour

- is this her sole employment 

No she has another part-time job

- has the carer a PPS number (if she hasn't she will be gone as soon as you mention it)
This is a question I have to ask.........


----------

